# Scorpendra's New Thread



## Scorpendra (Jun 24, 2010)

0.1 _M. balfouri_











1.0 _P. crassipes_ (Molt already! You're almost mature!)






0.1 _C. schioedtei_






0.1 _P. cancerides_






0.1 _A. sp. "Mozambique"_ (Just about at the end of her rope, sadly)






0.1 _P. antinous_






-Rob K


----------



## Scorpendra (Jun 25, 2010)

0.1 _M. velvetosoma_ giving me a smile


----------



## J.huff23 (Jun 25, 2010)

You have some nice Ts. I like the Phlogius (spelling?), such a great genus. And the A.sp Mozambique, also an awesome species.


----------



## Scorpendra (Jun 25, 2010)

Thanks  I'm on edge waiting for my Phlogius to molt...He's penultimate and I want to loan him out when the time comes.


----------



## Scorpendra (Jul 5, 2010)

0.1 _C. schioedtei_


----------



## BCscorp (Jul 5, 2010)

Sweet Ts man. 
Im curious as to what the white stuff is in the M. balfouri and P. cancerides substrate. Sand mix?


----------



## Scorpendra (Jul 6, 2010)

Of course I'd never use -just- sand for any T, but I do like to play around with the substrate for dry enclosures. The _Augacephalus_ has some sand in there too.


----------



## BCscorp (Jul 6, 2010)

thats what I was thinkin....and making sure it wasnt weird fungus...lol.


----------



## Scorpendra (Jul 6, 2010)

My _T. blondi_ and _M. velvetosoma_ enclosures:


----------



## Scorpendra (Jul 11, 2010)

balfouri:











_P. fasciata_






_P. subfusca_






-Rob


----------



## jbm150 (Jul 13, 2010)

Scorpendra said:


> 0.1 _C. schioedtei_


Sexy!  How big is she?  Been looking for one of these for so long now....


----------



## Scorpendra (Jul 13, 2010)

Just above 3" if memory serves.

The pokies are in new containers, so I'll have to take pics.


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Jul 13, 2010)

Nice T's man.  I can't wait till my schioedtei get that big!


----------



## Scorpendra (Jul 13, 2010)

Thanks  You have quite a collection yourself. I can't wait until my schioedtei gets fully grown!


----------



## Scorpendra (Jul 14, 2010)

_P. fasciata_






If I had to guess, I'd say male. but since I got it for $35, I'm not complaining.

_P. subfusca_






The two of them look fairly different on the underside, with the _subfusca_ seeming more female than the _fasciata_.


----------



## Scorpendra (Jul 31, 2010)

0.1 _C. schioedtei_ post-molt







-Rob


----------



## Scorpendra (Sep 27, 2010)

_H. vonwirthi_






_G. pulchra_






_C. sp. "Sulawesi Black"_






_P. smithi_






_P. tigrinawesseli_






_P. regalis_






GBB






_P. ornata_






Thanks,
Rob


----------

